# Meet D'or, Elle, Stubby, and Tiny!



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

I introduced the four mousey gals on Monday in a little play area I'd created and they clicked right away, so after I finished building the mousey kingdom in one of my old rat hopsital cages I put them all together and they've been having a lot of fun. 
All four are super sweet but I haven't gotten to the point where I feel I can really pick them up. Tiny and Stubby both run to the door when I'm in the room and stare at me in their special mousey way, and to an extent D'or and Elle have been doing it as well but D'or and Elle still shy away from my hand. Tiny will give me licks on occasion. 
I think I've decided I'm going to keep Tiny and Stubby, even if Tiny isn't pregnant, but that really depends on what my friend decides... I've come up with a million reasons for her to let me, though, the primary one being that she's already bonding with Teeny and is freaked out by the idea of male and female mice in the same household, so... it seems like a given. 
Anyway, Tiny is growing bigger and rounder every day but I'm still going to assume this is just normal growth unless I get proven wrong. She's definitely bigger and rounder than her littermate, Stubby, and she's HUGE compared to D'or and Elle, but I think that's because she's feeder stock and D'or and Elle are fancy.
Tiny and Stubby are the PEWs. Stubby has a Stubby tail and Tiny's much bigger and rounder, but otherwise they're identical and adorable. D'or is the golden gal. She's got a bit of a darker pattern under the fur on her back so I'm keeping an eye on it to see exactly what variety she might be. Elle is a tri-color piebald, I believe, though I'm super new to mice so feel free to correct me! 
Here they are hanging on the wheel. They've got 3 feet of vertical space with a variety of levels and hammocks and they're still on the wheel like 90% of the time when I see them/check on them. I've seen them all four on there on multiple occasions. It's hilarious.
View attachment 34281
View attachment 34265
View attachment 34273


----------



## RosesRufflesandRats (Apr 25, 2013)

They are so adorable! Mice are super cute. I've been in love with them ever since having read _The Tale of Despereaux _but I admit that my favourite character was always Roscuro (the rat) and rats are more my style. I love to look at mice in the pet shop and in pictures though!!!


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

D'or really does look like Jazz & he was very golden yellow with a tiny bit of dark & now hes completely dulled out...hes considered a 'brindle' wonder if thats what will happen to her. Very cute mouseys tho!


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

Thanks! Mice are very cute! If I had to pick I'd pick rats every time but I'm crazy about my mousies.


----------

